# booting macbookpro from USB



## mrsltazvivinga (May 15, 2010)

finally got the snow leopard image 6.7gig and am trying to boot my macbookpro5,1 from an 8gig flash which contains the snow leopard image and with the mac os snow extended jounaled file system,how can one change the booting sequence so that the mac will boot from flash.
tried pressing C on start up but it didnt boot,
main problem is no sound after installing leopard 10.5.6


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Is that a bootable flash? My guess is that it is not. While it may have the SL image, it doesn't make it bootable. What about the DVD when you bought SL?


----------

